

An overview of the Qubes VM management system - Tangaroa
http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2013/03/introducing-qubes-odyssey-framework.html

======
Tangaroa
Previous HN discussions of Qubes:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4472403>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2645170>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2477667>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1796384>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1246990>

